# d20 Modern and FCtF



## Malacoda (Nov 11, 2002)

Now that d20 Modern is out, how long before we can expect to see the conversion information that was mentioned? Perhaps a 2.0 on FCtF might be in order, since I think some of the powers might need an overhaul, since 3e and d20 modern balance differently. 

For example, DR is hard to come by for most characters.  A barbarian gets 1/— at 11th level. A Tough Hero can get it by 3rd level. So, it seems like in d20 Modern buying DR should have a different model. Same kind of thing with the energy resistance stuff. 

Leroy Van Camp III
malacoda@cableone.net

"Where you come from is gone. Where you thought you were
going to weren't never there. And where you are ain't no
good unless you can get away from it."

              Ministry, "Jesus Built My Hotrod"


----------

